# HT Design Literature and Resources



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Well it looks like it's time for me to venture out of the DIY pages and into a new era. My girlfriend and I have just purchased our first house, and I'm already thinking about what to do with the unfinished basement. This project will be a long way before starting (we don't even get the house until July), but I wanted to start reading and making notes now so that in a year or two when I'm actually ready to start I'll have some fully formed ideas and some good background knowledge.

I've googled around and read about a lot of the theatres in here, but I think I'd also like to pick up a good book or three to keep on hand as reference material. What are the best books to start reading? Are there any really informative websites or tutorials you have seen? I want to know about everything from power supply to wiring to acoustics to final design touches. I'm not a total rookie, but I certainly could use a refresher, and it would be handy to have a lot of good references in one place. Who knows, if we get enough good feedback, it might even be sticky-worthy, and I'll certainly keep updating the first post with any information if there is a lot of it. Please, fire away with anything that has helped you to design your theatres.

*List of Resources*

_The Master Handbook of Acoustics_ - F. Alton Everest 
(Amazon)
(Google Books)

_Wiring a House_ - Rex Cauldwell
(Amazon)
(Also available at Home Depot & Lowes)

_Get Better Sound_ - Jim Smith
(Amazon)
(Author's website)


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Master Handbook of Acoustics

How to Wire a House

Those are the first two that come to mind. The first is fantastic and covers just about everything from room modes to HVAC to treatment.

The second is good for learning building codes, circuit ratings, when to include a sub-panel, grounding, and such. Also good tips for running wire, in case you want to pull all your HT wiring yourself.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Anthony! We're off to a good start. Personally, I may leave the electrical to a pro (a good friend of ours is a licensed electrician), but I still like having the resource available.

Edit \/ \/ thanks, updated!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It was Wiring a House, by Rex Cauldwell:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Wiring-House-Pros-Rex-Cauldwell/dp/1561585270[/ame]

also available at Home Depot and Lowes at their respective book carousels.


----------

